# IPv6 + PF + packet loss



## folivora (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have been trying to use IPv6, but it seems that somehow PF is giving me packet loss.

This is my IPv6 part of my pf.conf


```
ext_if="2001:1bxx:1xx:xxxx::x"

block in all

##IPV6

# all ping request allowed out
pass out on $ext_if inet6 proto icmp6 all icmp6-type echoreq keep state

pass out on $ext_if inet6 proto icmp6 all icmp6-type {neighbradv, neighbrsol}

pass in on $ext_if inet6 proto icmp6 all icmp6-type {neighbradv, neighbrsol}
```

And I see this packet loss: 


```
ipv6_test:~# ping6 ipv6.google.com
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:1bc8:1xx:xxxx::x --> 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=10 hlim=56 time=2971.819 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=11 hlim=56 time=1970.965 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=12 hlim=56 time=971.709 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=13 hlim=56 time=52.543 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=14 hlim=56 time=88.075 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=15 hlim=56 time=52.735 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=16 hlim=56 time=52.692 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=17 hlim=56 time=52.248 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=18 hlim=56 time=118.079 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=19 hlim=56 time=66.114 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=20 hlim=56 time=52.880 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=21 hlim=56 time=52.699 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=22 hlim=56 time=52.338 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=23 hlim=56 time=81.143 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=24 hlim=56 time=52.326 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=25 hlim=56 time=156.092 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=26 hlim=56 time=52.666 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=27 hlim=56 time=53.421 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=38 hlim=56 time=3969.212 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=39 hlim=56 time=2969.969 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=40 hlim=56 time=1969.710 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=41 hlim=56 time=969.471 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=42 hlim=56 time=52.460 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=43 hlim=56 time=72.027 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=44 hlim=56 time=53.288 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=45 hlim=56 time=90.556 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=46 hlim=56 time=52.152 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=47 hlim=56 time=163.019 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=48 hlim=56 time=52.498 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=49 hlim=56 time=53.003 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=50 hlim=56 time=52.539 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=51 hlim=56 time=52.365 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=52 hlim=56 time=52.374 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=53 hlim=56 time=52.188 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=54 hlim=56 time=52.480 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=55 hlim=56 time=52.512 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=56 hlim=56 time=52.345 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=67 hlim=56 time=3968.739 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=68 hlim=56 time=2968.507 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=69 hlim=56 time=1969.249 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=70 hlim=56 time=968.998 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=71 hlim=56 time=52.932 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=72 hlim=56 time=52.441 ms
16 bytes from 2a00:1450:4016:801::1012, icmp_seq=73 hlim=56 time=97.017 ms
^C
--- ipv6.l.google.com ping6 statistics ---
74 packets transmitted, 44 packets received, 40.5% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 52.152/633.241/3969.212/1117.673 ms
```

As you can see that the same "lag" comes up, in certain periods.

I have configured also these options for ipv6 in my rc.conf


```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_network_interface="re0"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2001:1bxx:1xx:xxxx::x"
```

Am I missing some settings for ipv6 in my pf.conf?

-folivora


----------



## razrx (Feb 24, 2012)

folivora said:
			
		

> Am I missing some settings for ipv6 in my pf.conf?
> 
> -folivora



Are you also experiencing the packet loss with pf(4)() switched off?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, that would be my suggestion too. It looks like the packet loss and the large latencies are caused outside of your network.


----------



## OH (Feb 24, 2012)

You can always try a traceroute6(8) to find out where the delay happens. Note the -I option.


----------



## RusDyr (Feb 24, 2012)

Or even better see net/mtr.


----------

